# LK Supreme Dream son unveiled



## ohmt (Jul 25, 2011)

I have had this stallion at my place since March of last year and have not gotten around to taking pictures of him until now. I just think he is so awesome. We are leasing him from a friend as she sold out of her minis but just couldn't give him up so asked if he could stay with us for a little while. I had no idea just exactly what she was sending me.

So here he is-pulled straight from the pasture with a bath and clip. Measured 27.25" at an AMHA show last weekend and is 4 years old so he's done growing






Crossing my fingers he has settled the mares I gave him as he goes back home next month.

DMH Buckeroos Golden Dream


























Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## supaspot (Jul 25, 2011)

wow I love him !!!!!


----------



## topnotchminis (Jul 25, 2011)

Handsome boy.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 25, 2011)

He is So handsome

hope your girls are bred


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 25, 2011)

what a handsome lil guy !!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 25, 2011)

Hes lovely,, great surprise...


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jul 26, 2011)

He's VERY nice, I would be sad to see him leave, thats for sure!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 26, 2011)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2011)

Great pictures!!! I look forward to seeing what he has made for you next year!!!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jul 27, 2011)

So pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohmt (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you very much everyone! Him leaving will be very bittersweet. We like to call him 'Nightmare' around here



I will definitely miss all of his antics. I will of course make sure to post pictures of foals when they arrive!


----------



## LindaL (Jul 28, 2011)

I own a Supreme Dream daughter...they do look related!


----------



## MindyLee (Jul 28, 2011)

Im in love!!!

Im a huge fan of King Supreme and is get/g-get and your/friends little guy is WOW!!!

Is he appy also? If so, double wow in love!


----------



## MeganH (Jul 28, 2011)

wow- he's handsome!


----------



## ohmt (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you very much everyone! Linda-i have admired that mare of yours for a while now. Proud to say I have a brother (for the time being).

He's not an appaloosa but covered in bend 'or (hope I spelled that right) spots. At the show I brought him to everyone thought he was an appaloosa as well (didn't help that I brought my black leopard colt along too). Those spots are definitely unusual-they just keep multiplying!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 29, 2011)

...need i say more


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 29, 2011)

He is gorgeous and he has a great neck on him


----------



## lucky seven (Jul 29, 2011)

What a beautiful color! I just love him, can't wait to see your babies next year.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh yummmm.






He's gorgeous.


----------

